# The Grim Reaper



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

The Grim Reaper from Moebius Models. Bought this on Monday, assembled the main parts, I did base coat painting on Tuesday, detailed the base on Wednesday and finished the figure Thursday. Very nice kit and easy to build, did not require any putty at all. A good Halloween themed model kit.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Well done - I like it!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Nicely Done!

What do the tombstones say? I assume that's an inside joke to Frank Winspur.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

veedubb67 said:


> Nicely Done!
> 
> What do the tombstones say? I assume that's an inside joke to Frank Winspur.
> 
> ...


"HERE LIES FRANK, Liked to dance, now he waltzes with the ants" and "RIP JEFFREY, Fell from a belfry."


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Looks nice! Like you, I did not use the grass. I just didn't like it. I did add a little Virgin Mary figure that I picked up at a craft store, just to make it a little different. I also drilled holes in the eye sockets and added some fiberoptics to make them glow red. Like you said, an easy kit, no putty. I just wish it had a nameplate.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

Here's my version, along with Frankenstein's monster.


----------



## krlee (Oct 23, 2016)

NTRPRZ said:


> Looks nice! Like you, I did not use the grass. I just didn't like it. I did add a little Virgin Mary figure that I picked up at a craft store, just to make it a little different. I also drilled holes in the eye sockets and added some fiberoptics to make them glow red. Like you said, an easy kit, no putty. I just wish it had a nameplate.


I plan on making a decal to go on the stone at the foot of the reaper.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I did mine as a tribute to our two passed pups.
I found a real, working 1" tall hourglass at a dollhouse supply place.
Yeah, the grass was lame, so I didn't use it either.
The Grim Reaper


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

"here lies Lester Moore
shot in the back with a .44
no Les, no Moore"


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

krlee said:


> I plan on making a decal to go on the stone at the foot of the reaper.













"Your Name Here"

or

Born June 16, 1856
Buried September 8, 1889
Died September 11, 1889

:surprise:


----------

